# Was down but not out!!



## WahooMaster08 (Nov 11, 2009)

I assume this place is as good as any. Currently on my way out of service as it seems to be the right time due to my body breaking down. Back surgery isn't a joke and the recovery time frame seemed to be ever worse. Definitely better then I was but will never be the same I am sure. Once out I will be in the Corpus area as my wife has gotten a great job down there. I cant wait to get out of FLW and get back to the coast I love. In saying all this if anyone knows of companies that are looking to higher please give me a shout and I will shoot out the resume. Hoping to be home by Thanksgiving but no later then mid-Dec. Those that come from service as I look through the threads on the board have a firm understanding of where I come from. Thank you for your service for those that have served. It seems to be a bitter sweet end to start a new journey, but the juice will be worth the squeeze to be with m family. Tightlines to all and looking forward to getting some reports up when I return back to Texas.

Danny


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for your service. And all the best on the job hunt. Corpus is a wonderful place. I'm jealous. I'm stuck in Cypress off 290. Purgatory. :headknock


----------

